# Telstar



## Telstar (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi, thought that I ought to introduce myself and provide updates on some of the sites we have used.  I must confess we did try caravaning but when I had to part with my Jeep Wrangler to buy a Discovery to tow it I knew that it wasn't for us.  Back to the motorhomes, first one was an Ace Torino, overcab bed, good layout and very large drinks cabinet.  This one is a Lunar Telstar, hence my name!  Bought it at the NEC Feb 2005, got the first one off the production line, Renault Master base.  I can highly recommend this over the Ducato.

We occassionally wild camp, Northumberland is a favourite though and we last wild camped here over the last New Year.  Got a few wild camping nights in June this year so have updated the relevent threads in Ireland.

Very aware of how a shiny white coachbuilt stands out, so we are always on the lookout for new wild camping sites.

Jon


----------



## Telstar (Jul 15, 2007)

*Telstar cont.*

Oops for got to mention, I have fitted a towbar and scooter rack to the Telstar,  it has minimal overhang and can take the weight of the scooter on the rear axle.  I also tow a Corsa on a Chris Cox a-frame.  Again I've had no problems with this, but I've never taken it abroad.


----------



## pappajohn (Jul 15, 2007)

welcome telstar,
hope you enjoy the site and the banter on it.
john.


----------



## guest (Jul 15, 2007)

*welcome to wildcamping..sammclouis*


----------



## walkers (Jul 15, 2007)

welcome  enjoy the site regards tony and lynn


----------



## walkers (Jul 15, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

>


whos that sheep trying to get away from


----------



## merlin wanderer (Jul 15, 2007)

*sheep*



			
				sammclouis said:
			
		

>



thats magic is it being chased by welshmen


----------



## pappajohn (Jul 17, 2007)

*welshmen*

would that be welshmen in wellies with paint on thier chest      

only kidding. no offence to our near neighbours across ofars dyke  

john.


----------



## guest (Jul 17, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> whos that sheep trying to get away from


probably me after a few beers hhee hhee


----------



## guest (Jul 17, 2007)

merlin wanderer said:
			
		

> thats magic is it being chased by welshmen


i heard this welsh tradition is catching on in scotland merlin hhee hhee


----------

